# Could someone please help me with this merger business?



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

From what I have read and understand, which isn't a lot believe me :blush: XM has more customers than Sirius yet Sirius is buying out XM  Also Sirius now has a radio that can be installed in cars that normally have XM radios in them--not a radio that will carry both XM/Sirius, but just Sirius. Why would Sirius be doing that with a merger pending  Sorry for being so dumb--I don't understand technology or business :blush:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

You can read about the long and convoluted origins, history and progress of the XM/Sirius merger HERE.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Nick said:


> You can read about the long and convoluted origins, history and progress of the XM/Sirius merger HERE.


Nick I read the thread and even posted in it. But the way Sirius is doing things like coming up with radios to be put in cars instead of XM's radios with a merger pending--I just don't understand


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

Maybe because they don't believe that the merger will OK'd by the FCC and Justice Department, or at least they are hedging their bets.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Dolly said:


> Nick I read the thread and even posted in it. But the way Sirius is doing things like coming up with radios to be put in cars instead of XM's radios with a merger pending--I just don't understand


The problem is that until (if) the merger is approved they have a responsibility to shareholders to assume that it will not be approved and to continue running the business as though it won't. This was the same back when Dish and Directv were discussing a merge. Both companies had to continue normal operations.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Richard King said:


> The problem is that until (if) the merger is approved they have a responsibility to shareholders to assume that it will not be approved and to continue running the business as though it won't. This was the same back when Dish and Directv were discussing a merge. Both companies had to continue normal operations.


The sad part is Sirius seems to be doing a much better job of running their business than XM does  When I talk to people at Sirius they are trying to get my business and when I talk to people at XM all they are talking about is the merger  I have tried to tell XM that and have sent e-mails etc. , but it is like water running off a duck's back :raspberry


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> The problem is that until (if) the merger is approved they have a responsibility to shareholders to assume that it will not be approved and to continue running the business as though it won't. This was the same back when Dish and Directv were discussing a merge. Both companies had to continue normal operations.


That's not a problem, it's a beautiful thing. XM and Sirius are two totally separate companies as of right now (and will stay that way) and should act like it and compete with each other before all this merer nonsense came about. I cannot wait until December when all this crap is behind us and XM and Sirius can go back to competing with each other and we can see some more innovation.

While I do feel this disgusting idea of a merger has hampered the industry and will continue to hamper it until it's denied, XM has made programming changes and they do have the new line of Audiovox receivers out, so they haven't exactly been standing still.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I don't like Sirius because many of their channels are bland and boring. XM has more variety and I would hate to see Sirius take that over.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> That's not a problem, it's a beautiful thing. XM and Sirius are two totally separate companies as of right now (and will stay that way) and should act like it and compete with each other before all this merer nonsense came about. I cannot wait until December when all this crap is behind us and XM and Sirius can go back to competing with each other and we can see some more innovation.
> 
> While I do feel this disgusting idea of a merger has hampered the industry and will continue to hamper it until it's denied, XM has made programming changes and they do have the new line of Audiovox receivers out, so they haven't exactly been standing still.


How do you explain Frank's Place dissapearing from XM and then showing up on Sirius as Siriusly Sinatra? I think Sirius has their hand in some of XM's operations.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

But my concern is when XM talks to people (at least if they are talking to other people the way they are to me) it is a real Turn Off :raspberry And that isn't the way to add customers :nono2: I agree I wish all this merger business would end :righton: You know I've been with D for ages and I never ever heard a word about D and E* and their merger "dance". D was still taking care of business and, of course, I didn't know about this Forum back then


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

DBS Commando said:


> How do you explain Frank's Place dissapearing from XM and then showing up on Sirius as Siriusly Sinatra? I think Sirius has their hand in some of XM's operations.


I think Sirius is in total control and with or without the merger is improving itself at XM's expense


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

DBS Commando said:


> How do you explain Frank's Place dissapearing from XM and then showing up on Sirius as Siriusly Sinatra? I think Sirius has their hand in some of XM's operations.


That's easy. XM had the initial contract to use Sinatra's name/likeness, they let it expire and Sirius picked up the rights and paid more then XM was willing to pay, just like NASCAR. Sirius has nothing to do with XM and XM has nothing to do with Sirius, they are two totally separate companies.

Besides, the Sirius/Sinatra partnership was announced about a month before the merger was announced.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> Sirius has nothing to do with XM and XM has nothing to do with Sirius, they are two totally separate companies.


This is known as Steve still in denial that the 2 will become 1 before the NFL playoffs begin.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

DonCorleone said:


> This is known as Steve still in denial that the 2 will become 1 before the NFL playoffs begin.


im with steve this merger is not going to go through 
theres too many channels on xm that i enjoy i dont wanna see anything go away 

Now playing cinemagic xm 27


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

DonCorleone said:


> This is known as Steve still in denial that the 2 will become 1 before the NFL playoffs begin.


I'm afraid I agree with you  I don't want the merger and I have contacted everybody I can think of to express that. But I'm sure no one is paying attention to me :nono2:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Did you say something, Dolly? :lol:


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow, I'm surprised to hear that. Most people I know with satellite are looking forward to the merger. Lower costs should allow them to be more competitive and provide more value for the customer long-term. Also, how long can the 2 of them last fighting each other?


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

DonCorleone said:


> Wow, I'm surprised to hear that. Most people I know with satellite are looking forward to the merger. Lower costs should allow them to be more competitive and provide more value for the customer long-term. Also, how long can the 2 of them last fighting each other?


Let the Fight begin!!

The merger is dead.

Will xm or sirius go bankrupt thus leaving only one.

Let the fight begin.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Nick said:


> Did you say something, Dolly? :lol:


+1


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

DonCorleone said:


> Wow, I'm surprised to hear that. Most people I know with satellite are looking forward to the merger. Lower costs should allow them to be more competitive and provide more value for the customer long-term. Also, how long can the 2 of them last fighting each other?


My XM radio is in my car. And if I wanted a la carte programming I would have to wait for the radio to come out that will carry both Sirius and XM signals. Then I would have to have it installed in my car. I don't like people messing with my car :nono2: How long have D and E* been going at it? I think the fighting can make each stronger. So it's down with the merger for me :down:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> This is known as Steve still in denial that the 2 will become 1 before the NFL playoffs begin.


I'm not in denial. Based upon what I've read and seen, I do not believe the merger will be approved by the FCC, FTC and SEC. Especially given the fact when the FCC issued the SDARS licenses one of the terms was the two providers could not merge. One argument is survival of the business, I believe that is partially XMs and Sirius' own fault for irresponsible spending. And I say learn from the past and let them fix that themselves. I've been following this industry for 4 years now, and I believe if you have too, you'd see the chances of the merger being approved are very slim. I eat, sleep and breath satellite radio, just like I used to DBS.



> Wow, I'm surprised to hear that. Most people I know with satellite are looking forward to the merger. Lower costs should allow them to be more competitive and provide more value for the customer long-term. Also, how long can the 2 of them last fighting each other?


How many of them subscribe to both, or subscribe to both but not only for NASCAR, MLB, Stern, whatever? I subscribe to both for everything and I enjoy receiving the content that I do for the price I pay. For me it's about choice, do I want to listen to familiar favorites on Octane on Sirius or do I want to go deeper and expose myself to something different on Squizz on XM? I don't care what XM and Sirius put out in their proposed merger plans, I can almost guarantee you if this merger is approved, bean counters will eliminate what they consider duplicate channels in time.

I've seen two companies that I loved in recent times be destroyed by mergers (Compaq and Nextel) if XM and Sirius merger and destroy themselves, where do I turn to? It's not like we can get WorldSpace here on this side of the planet.

It's the competition between XM and Sirius that have allowed them to continue the innovation of the SDARS industry here in North America, want to see what satellite radio would be if there was only one provider? Check out WorldSpace's website, look at both the limited content and primitive (compared to what we have with XM and Sirius) hardware. After you get done laughing, remember that is what it would be like here with only one service. XM and Sirius fighting each other (to a point) is the best thing that can happen for consumers, I have done nothing but benefited from the competition between the two and I hope and believe that will continue.

Getting back to my point, in a little over three months from now we will know for sure, but until then, IF and only if given the green light, XM and Sirius are two totally separate companies and that is a fact, no denying that.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Steve, my articulate young _protegé_, you just make way too damn much sense!


> ...when the FCC issued the SDARS licenses one of the terms was the two providers could not merge.


Since you have acquainted yourself with provisions of the SDARS licenses, did
you happen to notice if there are any FCC prohibitions or restrictions on one or
the other of the two sat radio licensees filing for bankruptcy?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The people who are in favor of the merger *generally* don't know about the incompatibilities between Sirius and XM. They *tend* to think that they'll be able to get Sirius channels on their XM radio, post-merger, and vice-versa. This will not and CANNOT happen. THere are 15 million incompatible receivers out there and I've yet to hear anything that suggests a combined company is going to offer upgrades to new, theoretical, dual-system receivers.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

djlong said:


> The people who are in favor of the merger *generally* don't know about the incompatibilities between Sirius and XM. They *tend* to think that they'll be able to get Sirius channels on their XM radio, post-merger, and vice-versa. This will not and CANNOT happen. THere are 15 million incompatible receivers out there and I've yet to hear anything that suggests a combined company is going to offer upgrades to new, theoretical, dual-system receivers.


Actually Sirius is saying there will be new radios to do both for the a la carte programming AFTER the merger is approved. The radios don't even exist now  But I know who will pick up the cost on that--the customers of both companies  That's one of the reasons I don't believe the merger will make things cheaper for the customers :nono2: And I hope Steve is right about the merger--please :angel: Also note everything is "Sirius said" which I don't think bodes well for XM at all  Does anyone remember the game Pac Man?


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

I believe the dual band radio plans are already done. It was part of the licenses for DARs that the companies had to come up with them, but it didn't say that had to market them to us.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Nick said:


> Steve, my articulate young _protegé_, you just make way too damn much sense!
> Since you have acquainted yourself with provisions of the SDARS licenses, did
> you happen to notice if there are any FCC prohibitions or restrictions on one or
> the other of the two sat radio licensees filing for bankruptcy?


Can't the FCC make changes about prohibitions? I mean they made the rule so why couldn't they break it?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Dual XM/Sirius receivers are out and have been out for a few months now, but only in the form of home theater receivers at this time. Both Onkyo and Sony make receivers that are XM Ready and Sirius ready.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Christopher Gould said:


> I believe the dual band radio plans are already done. It was part of the licenses for DARs that the companies had to come up with them, but it didn't say that had to market them to us.


Well the plans may be done, but it is my understanding from what I have been reading that there aren't any actual radios at this point. But it does kind of make me wonder why dual band radio plans were done? It's almost like it was known in advance that they would be needed :eek2:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Nick said:


> Steve, my articulate young _protegé_, you just make way too damn much sense!
> Since you have acquainted yourself with provisions of the SDARS licenses, did
> you happen to notice if there are any FCC prohibitions or restrictions on one or
> the other of the two sat radio licensees filing for bankruptcy?


Well you know where I got all the sense from 

As far as I know there is nothing that prohibits either company from just closing up shop.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Well when I first started reading about the merger it seemed that people were thinking it would come about. Now it seems to be swinging the other way. I've read that some anti-trust lawyers don't think the merger will happen. Usually lawyers don't comfort me, but this time I hope they are right :righton:


----------



## waynenm (Oct 31, 2006)

If the merger happens, and the programming on Xirius or whatever is crap, it's certainly up to the user to go back to using their own audio devices at will. Reminds me of the death of progressive rock radio, which people like Lee Abrams had so much to do with.
For people like me, 50+. if stations like XM 40, 45, 50, 70 are wiped, I suspect subscriptions will suffer. The world is turning, again. One way or another, the good stuff will be heard.


----------

